# انا تائه !



## Solid Light (23 مارس 2008)

مرحبا بكم ..

في هذا الموضوع سأحكي قصتي ..

بداية انا كنت مسلم شيعي .. منذ طفولتي كنت اجبر على الصلاة اما بالضرب او بالصراخ .. و كنت احتمل هذا في جلد .. 

طبعا مع التخويف و الترهيب اصبحت اسأل نفسي : هل هذا الاله بحاجة فعلا الى عبادتي ؟ لماذا ؟ و ماذا يستفيد من هذه العبادة التي لن تعود عليه بفائدة ؟!

ظلت هذه الاسئلة تلح علي حتى بلغت الثانية و العشرين من عمري .. انهكتني العبادة .. انهكني الخوف ..

قررت حينها ان اتجرأ و اكسر هذا الحاجز .. تعلمت فتح الصفحات المحجوبة .. و دخلت على جميع المواقع المحظور دخولها في بلد التخلف السعودية ..

طفقت اتصح المنتديات ذات المذاهب الفكرية و العقائدية المختلفة .. لم يعجبني منتداكم يصراحة في البداية نظرا لخلفيتي الاسلامية التي تقول ان دينكم محرف ..

وصلت الى منتدى الملحدين العرب و كانت هذه اخر حجر كسر الاسلام في صدري .. انا الآن ملحد منذ سنتين .. الا ان هناك شيئا ما في قلبي شعر بالبرد و الحاجة الى من يحدثه و يتكلم و يفضفض اليه .. خصوصا اني عشت وحيدا بلا اصدقاء ..

اطلب منكم :

1- التعرف الى المسيحية .. من يدري ؟ ربما تكون هذه هي الديانة المنشودة التي ستنعم علي بالراحة و السكينة 

2- اعطائي بروكسي يسمح لي بتصفح المنتدى بدون الحاجة الى مواقع كسر البروكسي 
مثال : ( 168.192.22.21 )

و شكرا


----------



## ثاوفيلس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

2- اعطائي بروكسي يسمح لي بتصفح المنتدى بدون الحاجة الى مواقع كسر البروكسي 
مثال : ( 168.192.22.21 )

و شكرا[/QUOTE]
ايه لازمه البروكسي ما هو انت كاتب الموضوع بتاعك اهه وبتتصفح المنتدى... حاجه غريبه


----------



## Solid Light (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

البروكسي اخي لكي استخدم الوجوه التعبيرية و خاصية الاقتباس 

و ايضا الخط و الوانه و ايضا الابلود في لوحة التحكم الخاصة بي


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

انشالله تقدر اكسر هلحاجز وتعرف شو بدك بالهحياة وتعرف الطريق الصحيح مش ضروري المسيحة انا قصدي الطريق الي بريحك وصدقني ربك مش راح يتركك وبأكدك الملحدون ليس بديانو ولا طائفة فألاسلام افضل لك منهم 
انتبه على نفسك وربك راعيك فلا يعوزك شيء 
وكل شيء انت بحاجة لمعرفته عن المسيحيو ستجده بالمنتدى ان لم تجده تستطيع السأل كل شيء تريده ونحن في الخدمه 
اهلا وسهلا بك بينننا اخي وتشرفت بمعرفتك وسررت بوجوددك هنا الرب معك
وما تزعل من ثاوفياس 
سلام


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

ام ما فهمت شو قصدي او لم تفهم لهجتي او هنالك اغلاط بالملاء سوف احالو ان ارسل لك رسالة ا(تعليق9 اخر باللهجة الفصحة وانت قل لي ما الذي لم تفهمه وسأفهمك 
السأل اقصد السؤال هههه غلط الاملاء 
ما تضحك علي هاا


----------



## Solid Light (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اهلا ايمان 

شكرا لردك المشجع

تقدري تتكلمي باللهجة اللي تريحك .. لا مشكلة ..

انا فاهمك .. 

حتى الاخطاء الاملائية لا تشكل اي اشكال عندي .. 

عموما انا قرررت اترك الاسلام و ما زلت ابحث عن الديانة اللي تريحني و تقنعني 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية طيبة لك أخي التائه ولجميع الأعضاء هنا ونتمنى جميعنا مسيحيين ومسلمين أن الله يرشدك لطريقه.



> ما زلت ابحث عن الديانة اللي تريحني و تقنعني


الدين يا أخي ليس عرضة للبيع........عليك أن تتوجه إلى السماء وتسأل الله بقلب خالص...أيا كنت يا خالق هذا الكون اهدني لطريقك الصحيح.....والله لن يتركك حائرا بعد الأن فقط اسأله بقلب خالص وانزع منك الشكوك.

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.
وشكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> 1- التعرف الى المسيحية .. من يدري ؟ ربما تكون هذه هي الديانة المنشودة التي ستنعم علي بالراحة و السكينة



يا اخي العزيز المسيحي ليست دين بل هي حياة وعلاقة بينك وبين الله وليس فرائض نعملها فقط


واذا عندك اي سؤال نفضل اطرح


----------



## taten (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*ازاى كنت مسلم شيعى وتعيش بالسعودية انت بتضحك علينا*


----------



## lo0ove (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

انت لو كنت مسلم مخلص من قلب لله وعارف شنو الله وعااارف حقوووق ربك وعارف حقوووقك ولوو تقرا القران باخلاص وبعيد عن اي تفكير يعني تخلص النيه لله وتقراء القران  بنيه خالصه صدقني بتشوووف الراحه النفسيه الي بتحس بها وسؤال ماتستحي وانت تقول انك مسلم وتبي تترك الاسلام واي دين بيكون افضل من دين الاسلام اي دين بتلقاه يحترم الانسانيه وحقوق الانسان غير الاسلااااااااام


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



taten قال:


> *ازاى كنت مسلم شيعى وتعيش بالسعودية انت بتضحك علينا*



اذا مش عارفة في بألسعودية شيعين وسني في مناطق هيك وهيك يعني مش كذاب ما تحكمي على الانسان هيك سلام


----------



## رانا (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

كفايه استخفاف بالعقول لو انت مسلم وعاوز هتدور بس الامر فى حاجه خبيثه ربنا يرحمنا من خبثكم


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> مرحبا بكم ..
> 
> في هذا الموضوع سأحكي قصتي ..
> 
> بداية انا كنت مسلم شيعي .. منذ طفولتي كنت اجبر على الصلاة اما بالضرب او بالصراخ .. و كنت احتمل هذا في جلد ..


 
اهلا بك اخونا الحبيب Solid Light

نحن اولا نرحب بك في منتدي الكنيسة العربية ونسائل الرب ان ينير بصيرتك الداخلية بما يتوافق مع قلبك

- بالنسبة لكلامك هناك الكثير من المسلمين يحدث معاهم هذا في الصغر وقد يكون للتعود ليس اكثر او اقل فلا تستخدمه كمقياس .

- ولكني استعجب كيف انك شيعي وتسكن بالسعودية قد تكون قلة معلومات لدي وعماتا هذا لا يمعني من الرد علي اسائلتك .



> طبعا مع التخويف و الترهيب اصبحت اسأل نفسي : هل هذا الاله بحاجة فعلا الى عبادتي ؟ لماذا ؟ و ماذا يستفيد من هذه العبادة التي لن تعود عليه بفائدة ؟!


 
- بالطبع الرب ليس بحاجة ان نعبده لذلك نحن نقول في القداس الالهي " لم تكن انت محتاج الي عبوديتي بل انا المحتاج الي ربوبيتك " فنحن من نحتاج الي الرب في كل حين وليس هو والصلاة هي وسيلة الارتباط والاتصال بيننا وبينه .



> ظلت هذه الاسئلة تلح علي حتى بلغت الثانية و العشرين من عمري .. انهكتني العبادة .. انهكني الخوف ..
> 
> قررت حينها ان اتجرأ و اكسر هذا الحاجز .. تعلمت فتح الصفحات المحجوبة .. و دخلت على جميع المواقع المحظور دخولها في بلد التخلف السعودية ..


 
- رد فعل طبيعي لا الومك عليها بالطبع .



> طفقت اتصح المنتديات ذات المذاهب الفكرية و العقائدية المختلفة .. لم يعجبني منتداكم يصراحة في البداية نظرا لخلفيتي الاسلامية التي تقول ان دينكم محرف ..


 
- يمكننا ان نثبت لك بالبراهين والادلة عدم تحريف المسيحية فقط ان اردت ذلك . 



> وصلت الى منتدى الملحدين العرب و كانت هذه اخر حجر كسر الاسلام في صدري .. انا الآن ملحد منذ سنتين .. الا ان هناك شيئا ما في قلبي شعر بالبرد و الحاجة الى من يحدثه و يتكلم و يفضفض اليه .. خصوصا اني عشت وحيدا بلا اصدقاء ..


 
- اعرف هذا المنتدي تمام وقد قضيت من عمري به فترة لاباس بها ولكني لم اصل للاحاد علي العكس تماما تمسكت بمسيحتي اكثر واكثر ربما لانك تعرف المسيحية وصلت لذلك الالحاد .



> اطلب منكم :
> 
> 1- التعرف الى المسيحية .. من يدري ؟ ربما تكون هذه هي الديانة المنشودة التي ستنعم علي بالراحة و السكينة


 
- ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن المسيحية كي استطيع ان اجاوبك ولكن سوف اقول لك جوهر المسيحية في كلمتين هما اية من الكتاب المقدس وهي " الله محبة " ده مفهوم المسيحية ككل وسوف تدري هذا لاحقا معي لو ادرت ان تكمل باقي التعريف للمسيحية فقط اسائل اسئلة محددت وليس عائمة كي نستطيع ان نرد عليك با ايجاز



> 2- اعطائي بروكسي يسمح لي بتصفح المنتدى بدون الحاجة الى مواقع كسر البروكسي
> مثال : ( 168.192.22.21 )


 
- تفضل اختار ما تشاء منهم : -

104.691.89.817,555.406.940.578,529.755.745.182,087.726.798.935,408.446.896.644,661.146.422.448,364.016.642.285,379.985.506.029,320.211.785.151,000.233.154.396,609.541.487.568,876.320.916.481,492.985.774.587,281.009.128.687,405.287.484.831,507.105.226.552,137.525.948.599,375.994.603.955,766.749.784.033,792.731.834.641,523.069.638.142,021.555.091.648,829.612.184.341,133.456.178.267,767.155.595.071,065.663.527.738,921.936.703.369,529.323.875.148,430.971.018.329,300.915.351.948



> و شكرا


 
عفوا الرب معك ويباركك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اخي العزيز...تريد المساعدة؟ ارسل لي رسالة بطلب اذا تريد المساعدة....

و ادخل على هذا المنتدى هو ملتقى مسيحي الخليج..هذا الملتقى فيه الكثير من المنتصرين من الخليج..و ما راح تشعر بغربة فيه
http://gch1.net/vb/index.php?


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اشكر جميع الاخوة و الاخوات الذين ردوا على موضوعي

و سامح الله من ظن اني كاذب .. تستطيعون الاستفسار عن الشيعة و تمركزهم في المنطقة الشرقية من السعودية ..

و انواع القهر الذي نعاني منه على يد الوهابية 

اخ Coptic Man :

شكرا لردك المطول .. 

تقول :
- بالطبع الرب ليس بحاجة ان نعبده لذلك نحن نقول في القداس الالهي " لم تكن انت محتاج الي عبوديتي بل انا المحتاج الي ربوبيتك " فنحن من نحتاج الي الرب في كل حين وليس هو والصلاة هي وسيلة الارتباط والاتصال بيننا وبينه .

كلام جميل منطقي .. فقدت الروحانية في الاسلام .. 

تقول :
- ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن المسيحية كي استطيع ان اجاوبك ولكن سوف اقول لك جوهر المسيحية في كلمتين هما اية من الكتاب المقدس وهي " الله محبة " ده مفهوم المسيحية ككل وسوف تدري هذا لاحقا معي لو ادرت ان تكمل باقي التعريف للمسيحية فقط اسائل اسئلة محددت وليس عائمة كي نستطيع ان نرد عليك با ايجاز

شكرا لك .. سؤالي الذي خطر على بالي الآن : 

ما دام الصليب هو الأداة الذي عذب بها المسيح .. فلماذا تعلقونه و تحبونه ؟
المفروض ان تكرهونه !  صحح لي ان كنت مخطئ ..

تقول :

- تفضل اختار ما تشاء منهم : -

104.691.89.817,555.406.940.578,529.755.745.182,087 .726.798.935,408.446.896.644,661.146.422.448,364.0 16.642.285,379.985.506.029,320.211.785.151,000.233 .154.396,609.541.487.568,876.320.916.481,492.985.7 74.587,281.009.128.687,405.287.484.831,507.105.226 .552,137.525.948.599,375.994.603.955,766.749.784.0 33,792.731.834.641,523.069.638.142,021.555.091.648 ,829.612.184.341,133.456.178.267,767.155.595.071,0 65.663.527.738,921.936.703.369,529.323.875.148,430 .971.018.329,300.915.351.948

لم اعرف كيف استعمله ..

ممكن الطريقة ؟

و شكرا لك و للاخوة


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



jesus=love قال:


> اخي العزيز...تريد المساعدة؟ ارسل لي رسالة بطلب اذا تريد المساعدة....
> 
> و ادخل على هذا المنتدى هو ملتقى مسيحي الخليج..هذا الملتقى فيه الكثير من المنتصرين من الخليج..و ما راح تشعر بغربة فيه
> http://gch1.net/vb/index.php?



شكرا لك .. اخيرا اشتغلت خاصية الاقتباس


----------



## enass (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اول مرة بعرف انو في شيعية بالسعودية!!
انا بعرف انها كلهن من السنة!!


----------



## enass (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*ما دام الصليب هو الأداة الذي عذب بها المسيح .. فلماذا تعلقونه و تحبونه ؟
المفروض ان تكرهونه ! صحح لي ان كنت مخطئ 

اخي Solid Light 

الصليب هو علامة محبة الله لنا و بالصليب فقط يمكن أن ندرك حب الله*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> ما دام الصليب هو الأداة الذي عذب بها المسيح .. فلماذا تعلقونه و تحبونه ؟
> المفروض ان تكرهونه ! صحح لي ان كنت مخطئ ..


 
- ها اقولك السبب بالعامية من غير الدخول في الروحنيات او المسيحية تخيل انك كنت في مركب ووقعت في البحر ومش بتعرف تعوم وكنت ها اتغرق ومش لقيت جنبك غير فرع خشب كله شوك وتمسكت بيه وجرح ايدك كلها بس انقذ حياتك ياتري هيبقي بالنسبة ليك فرع الشوك ده وحش ؟ ولا وسيلة خلاص وانقاذ لك ؟

- الصليب هو اللي عن طريقه تم خلاص البشرية وهو وسيلة الفداء اللي استخدمها الرب يسوع الصليب بيعبر عن حب الرب يسوع لنا  ومدي محبته اللي وصلت للموت لاجل خلاصنا وفية اية في الانجيل عندنا بتقول " قوة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة اما عندنا نحن المخلصون فهي قوة الله " كمان حمل الصليب وتعليقه فهو لتذكار عملية الفداء ولانه يرعب عدو كل خير ( الشيطان واعوانه ) لانه عندما يراه يشعر بالخزي والخوف لانه عن طريقه تم الفداء

ده معني الصليب بالمختصر 

وانا شايف اني خاصية الاقتباس اشتغلت عندك ولا ياتري لسه محتاج طريقة البروكسي ؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



enass قال:


> اول مرة بعرف انو في شيعية بالسعودية!!
> انا بعرف انها كلهن من السنة!!



هذا يعود الى الاعلام المضاد التي تمارسه الدولة تجاه الشيعة و المسيحيين و الملحدين .. انا اعرف كذا واحد سعودي تنصر بالسر و يخشى على نفسه قطع رقبته .. مستحيل ان تخلو امة من تعدد الاديان و النحل و المذاهب و الا اصبحت كالفايروس ينسخ نفسه دون تغيير و لا تبديل !

كثير من السعوديين وجدوا نفسهم يعشقون الكتب و بيحثون عن الحق بالطريقة التي تريحهم ..

و شكرا ع المرور اخت ايناس


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Coptic Man قال:


> - ها اقولك السبب بالعامية من غير الدخول في الروحنيات او المسيحية تخيل انك كنت في مركب ووقعت في البحر ومش بتعرف تعوم وكنت ها اتغرق ومش لقيت جنبك غير فرع خشب كله شوك وتمسكت بيه وجرح ايدك كلها بس انقذ حياتك ياتري هيبقي بالنسبة ليك فرع الشوك ده وحش ؟ ولا وسيلة خلاص وانقاذ لك ؟
> 
> - الصليب هو اللي عن طريقه تم خلاص البشرية وهو وسيلة الفداء اللي استخدمها الرب يسوع الصليب بيعبر عن حب الرب يسوع لنا  ومدي محبته اللي وصلت للموت لاجل خلاصنا وفية اية في الانجيل عندنا بتقول " قوة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة اما عندنا نحن المخلصون فهي قوة الله " كمان حمل الصليب وتعليقه فهو لتذكار عملية الفداء ولانه يرعب عدو كل خير ( الشيطان واعوانه ) لانه عندما يراه يشعر بالخزي والخوف لانه عن طريقه تم الفداء
> 
> ...



اشكرك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح يا Coptic Man

نعم خاصية الاقتباس اشتغلت و الحمد لله

بالنسبة لكون الصليب مرعب .. هل ينطبق هذا على البشر ايضا ؟ 

و كيف يمكنني ان اتنصر و انا بالسعودية ؟ بالمناسبة .. لماذا تقال كلمة ( تنصر ) للشخص الداخل الى المسيحية ؟

و هل هي كلمة صحيحة ؟ ام كلمة ( تعمد ) هي الصحيحة ؟

و ما هي الطقوس اللازم تأديتها للدخول الى المسيحية ؟

و بالنسبة للشكاكين بوجود شيعة بالسعودية تفضلو هذا الرابط

www.rasid.com

طبعا محجوب بالسعودية بلد التكفير و الارهاب ..

و شكرا لكم جميعا على مشاركاتكم ..

عاطر التحايا


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> هذا يعود الى الاعلام المضاد التي تمارسه الدولة تجاه الشيعة و المسيحيين و الملحدين .. انا اعرف كذا واحد سعودي تنصر بالسر و يخشى على نفسه قطع رقبته .. مستحيل ان تخلو امة من تعدد الاديان و النحل و المذاهب و الا اصبحت كالفايروس ينسخ نفسه دون تغيير و لا تبديل !


 
اصدقك القول يا اخونا الحبيب Solid Light


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح يا Coptic Man
> 
> نعم خاصية الاقتباس اشتغلت و الحمد لله
> 
> ...


 
- كلا الصليب غير مرعب للبشر ابدااا وانما هو مرعب للشيطان لانه دليل علي دحر مملكته وانهزامه قدام محبة الرب ولانه افتدانا بدمه عن طريق الصلب

- هي كلمة تنصير جاية من كلمة نصراني اي مسيحي والصراحة انا مش بعترف بالكلمة دي لانها خاطئة لاني النصاري هو نصاري وادي حيران ايام محمد وكانوا يختلفوا عن المسيحين بطرق عبادة خاطئة لذلك لا افضلها 

- بالنسبة لسؤلك كيف تتنصر وانت بالسعودية اخي الحبيب لاتستعجل خلي قلبك وايمانك هو اللي يقدوك صلي ولما تتاكد انك عايز تدخل المسيحية هتلاقي عمل الرب معك بدون تدخلك اهم حاجة تصليله بايمان وتطلب منه الارشاد , المسيحية اللي عايز يدخلها مش بيدخلها للتجديد والاختلاف ولكنه لانه ادرك النور والخلاص الذان في المسيحية وقتها تهون امامه حياته وكل شئ كي يدخل المسيحية 

- طقوس المسيحية هي اللي يهمك دلوقتي الصلاة وبس صلي واطلب من ربنا واقرأ الكتاب المقدس لو امكن بس صلي با ايمان وقلب عايز يعرفه

الرب معك


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

و ما هي طريقة الصلاة اخي Coptic Man ؟

هل اناجي ؟ هل ابكي ؟ و شكرا على صبرك معي ..


----------



## Solid Light (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

سؤال آخر اذا سمحت : ما معنى كنيسة ؟ و من اين اتت هذه الكلمة ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> و ما هي طريقة الصلاة اخي Coptic Man ؟
> 
> هل اناجي ؟ هل ابكي ؟ و شكرا على صبرك معي ..


 
اخي الحبيب الكتاب المقدس بيقول 

وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي مَوْضِعٍ لَمَّا فَرَغَ قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا رَبُّ عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَمَا عَلَّمَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضاً تَلاَمِيذَهُ». 
2 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
3 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ 
4 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً نَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ إِلَيْنَا وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ». 


اما غير كدا براحتك عايز تبكي ابكي عايز تناجيه ناجيه هو في كلا الحالات هيسمعك حاسس اني قلبك مبتعد عنه ومش قادر تحس بيه برضه اطلب منه بحرارة وهو سامعك ومش هيتخلي عنك


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> سؤال آخر اذا سمحت : ما معنى كنيسة ؟ و من اين اتت هذه الكلمة ؟


 
اضغط هنا  و هتلاقي معني كلمة الكنيسة بالتفسير الدقيق


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

http://www.alkanesa.com/forums/​
اخي انا فهمتك خش المنتدي من هنا هيفتح وهتخش وهيبقي تمام


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

الصلاة يا اخي مو كلمات ترددها مثل الببغاء..الصلاة هي كلمات حقيقية نابعة من القلب..قول ما تشاء لله و هو راح يسمعك بكل الاوقات..و في اي مكان و باي شكل..لان الله موجود بكل الاوقات و في كل مكان

اما عن الصليب..فهو رمز انتصار المسيح على الشيطان

سلام المسيح


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



jesus=love قال:


> اخي العزيز...تريد المساعدة؟ ارسل لي رسالة بطلب اذا تريد المساعدة....
> 
> و ادخل على هذا المنتدى هو ملتقى مسيحي الخليج..هذا الملتقى فيه الكثير من المنتصرين من الخليج..و ما راح تشعر بغربة فيه
> http://gch1.net/vb/index.php?



هذا المنتدى محجوب في بعض دول الخليج زي قطر مثلا.. انا لا استطيع الدخول عليه


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*الصلاة هي صله بين الانسان والله
قوله وكلمه زي كانك بتكلم ابوك واطلب منه بلاجاجه ولما يعطيك اشكره 
اشكره عى كل شئ .اشكرة على نعمه الحياة والصحه والعقل مش شرط تحفظ كلام علشان خاطر تكلم بيه ربنا بس  ارفع قلبك ليه وهو هيجيلك *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> هذا المنتدى محجوب في بعض دول الخليج زي قطر مثلا.. انا لا استطيع الدخول عليه



اعرف في قطر حجبوه لان عملوا قضيه عليها و صار هذا الموقع في كل الجرائد في قطر
اما الدول الثانية ما اعرف..على العموم في بروكسي :99:


----------



## enass (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*اخي الصلاة هي تكلم مع الله
تكلم معه براحتك واطلب منه ما تشاء
قال لنا سيدنا المسيح اطلبو تجدو اقرعو يفتح لكم

صلي من قلبك الصلاة ليست مجرد كلمات تحفظ لكي تقال...
ولكن بعد كل صلاة او قبل كل صلاة صلي الصلاة التي امرنا بها المسيح
 (ابانا الذي في السموات....)*

*واما غير ذلك فتلكم كما تتكلم مع نفسك*


----------



## Twin (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي Solid* 


Solid Light قال:


> 1- التعرف الى المسيحية .. من يدري ؟ ربما تكون هذه هي الديانة المنشودة التي ستنعم علي بالراحة و السكينة


*موضوع من يدري هذا*
*أنت وحدك من ستعرف أنت وحدك من ستشعر*
*نحن فقط علينا كسفراء للمسيح أعطائك ما تريد عنه وعن حياتنا المسيحية فقط *
*وثق أننا سنعطيك كل ما معنا *
*وما سيتبقي ستأخذه من الله وحده بشرط إن اردت انت فهو سيعطيك بذيادة وعلي حسب شهوة قلبك*
*وصدقني كل شئ يبدأ من القلب*

*طبعاً أعتذر علي عدم تعليقي علي كل ما سألت ولكن أعتقد أن الأخوة كفوا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Solid Light (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اخوتي الكرام لا اعرف كيف اشكركم على تحملكم لي ..

و شكرا للرابط اخ marounandrew

فعلا ممتاز جدا

اخوتي المسيبحيين رائعة هي صلواتكم اذا كانت بهذه الروحانية .. 

و مثلما قرأت في منتدى مسيحيي الخليج : صلاة المسلمين مبرمجة ..!!

سؤال آخر : لماذا توضع التماثيل في الكنيسة ؟

و ما هو الماء المقدس ؟


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



jesus=love قال:


> اعرف في قطر حجبوه لان عملوا قضيه عليها و صار هذا الموقع في كل الجرائد في قطر
> اما الدول الثانية ما اعرف..على العموم في بروكسي :99:



شكرا ليك يا اخي على المعلومه كنت اتمنى انى اقدر اشارك فيه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> اخوتي الكرام لا اعرف كيف اشكركم على تحملكم لي ..
> 
> و شكرا للرابط اخ marounandrew
> 
> ...



علي اية بس ربنا يباركك

علي كدة عروسة المولد صنم 

خلينا في الموضوع

نرد عليي سؤالك

اولا ليس كل تمثال حبيبي صنم 

اقرا معي 


. 

لا 26:1 -لا تصنعوا لكم اوثانا ولا تقيموا لكم تمثالا منحوتا او نصبا ولاتجعلوا في ارضكم حجرا مصوّرا لتسجدوا له . لاني انا الرب الهكم 


ام الصنم حبيبي

اقرا معي 

تث 9:12 - قال الرب لي قم انزل عاجلا من هنا لانه قد فسد شعبك الذي اخرجته
من مصر . زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق التي اوصيتهم . صنعوا لانفسهم تمثالا
مسبوكا 

اهوة صنم 

اع 19:35 -ثم سكّن الكاتب الجمع وقال ايها الرجال الافسسيون من هو الانسان
الذي لا يعلم ان مدينة الافسسيين متعبدة لارطاميس الالاهة العظيمة
والتمثال الذي هبط من زفس‎ . 



فيجب ان نفرق بين الصنم والتمثال العدي حبيبي

فالله روح نحن نعبدة هو لكن الايقونات و التماثيل التى فى كنائسنا لا نعبدها, فاللهنا حى و نسجد له بالروح و الجسد ايضا.

هذاا رد مختصر جداااااا اعزروني ظروفالدراسة

سلام ونعمة اخي الحبيب

اخوك مارون​


----------



## Solid Light (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*وصلت المعلومة يا مارون

طيب ما هو الماء المقدس ؟

و لماذا يوم الأحد عندكم مميز جدا ؟ هل يشبه يوم الجمعة عند المسلمين ؟ *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*




> وصلت المعلومة يا مارون
> 
> طيب ما هو الماء المقدس ؟



نجاوبك من الانجيل

مت 3:11 - [في القرينة|إقرأ إصحاح]
انا اعمدكم بماء للتوبة . ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي
لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه . هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار 

والروح القدس هو روح الله الذي يعطي لنا بالمعمودية
مت 3:16 -فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء . واذا السموات قد انفتحت له
فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه . 


اع 10:37 - [في القرينة|إقرأ إصحاح]
‎انتم تعلمون الامر الذي صار في كل اليهودية مبتدئا من الجليل
بعد المعمودية التي كرز بها يوحنا‎ . 

رو 6:4 - [في القرينة|إقرأ إصحاح]
فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد
الآب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة . 

كو 2:12 - [في القرينة|إقرأ إصحاح]
مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل
الله الذي اقامه من الاموات


وعلي فكرة فية امثلة كتير للماء ذكرت بس مياة المعمودية 



> و لماذا يوم الأحد عندكم مميز جدا ؟ هل يشبه يوم الجمعة عند المسلمين ؟


يوم الربّ في العهد القديم

الوصيّة الثالثة من وصايا الله العشر تذكّرنا بقداسة يوم السبت: "وفي اليوم السابع السبت، عطلة مقدّس للربّ" (خر31/15).

فالكتاب المقدّس يذكر عمل الخلق في هذا الصدد: " لأنّ الربّ في ستّة أيام خلق السماوات والأرض والبحر وجميع ما فيها وفي اليوم السابع استراح، ولذلك بارك الربّ يوم السبت وقدّسه (خر 20/11) خصّ الله شعبه بيوم السبت لكي يحفظوه عهداً أبدياً. يوم السبت هو محفوظ للربّ لمدحه على أعمال خلقه وخلاصه.

يروي لنا الإنجيل أحداثاً كثيرة أتُّهم فيها يسوع بخرق حرمة السبت، ولكنّ يسوع لم يكن يتوانى في تقديس هذا اليوم. فقد أعطى بسلطانٍ مفهوم السبت الصحيح: "إنّ السبت جعل للإنسان، وما جعل الإنسان للسبت" (متى 27/2). وقد أفهم الفريسيين بسؤاله: "أَعَمَلُ الصالحات يحلّ في السبت أم عمل السيّئات، وتخليص نفس أم إهلاكها؟" (مر 3 / 4). يوم السبت هو يوم رحمة الله وعزّه، فابن الإنسان سيّد السبت" (مر 2/28).

يوم الربّ في العهد الجديد

قام يسوع من بين الأموات: "في أوّ ل يوم من الأسبوع" (متى 28/1). أوّل يوم قيامة المسيح يذكّرنا بأوّل خليقة بعد يوم السبت، نعني الخليقة الجديدة المكرّسة بقيامة المسيح. وقد أصبح لأجل المسيحيين الأوّل لكلّ الأعياد، يوم الربّ.

يتميّز يوم الأحد عن يوم السبت إذ نذكره لقيامة الربّ يسوع من القبر، لأنّ قيامة الربّ يسوع تتضمّن معاني السبت بنوع أسمى وأكمل. فسيّدنا يسوع المسيح بموته وقيامته خلقنا خلقاً جديداً وحرّرنا من عبوديّة الخطيئة. فعمل الخلق لم يكلّف الله ما كلّفه عمل الفداء. وتحريره إيّانا من الخطيئة أعظم بكثير من تحرير شعبه من عبوديّة الفراعنة
​


----------



## Solid Light (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

جميل دجا اخ مارون 

بوركت .. طيب اتنى نسخة pdf للعهد القديم و العهد الجديد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اولا اقراي العهد الجديد ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*أهلا بك أخينا الحبيب
لقد تعرفت عليك من قبل فى ملتقي مسيحي الخليج واسعدنى وجودك هنا
كما أسعدتنى جدا تساؤلاتك عن المسيحية
لى كلمة صغيرة أرجو أن تتأمل فيها
فى الإسلام تكون العلاقة بين الإنسان والله علاقة عبد بسيد جبار ومنتقم ومكار ومؤذي
فى المسيحية العلاقة بين الإنسان والله هى علاقة أبن بأبوه, محبة الأب التى تغفر وتسامح وتبذل كل غالى لأبنائه
لذا العبادة فى الإسلام هي عبادة فروض
أما العبادة فى المسيحية فهي علاقة شخصية بين الخالق والمخلوق
مرة أخري أهلا بك بيننا وفى أنتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك  *


----------



## Solid Light (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



marounandrew قال:


> اولا اقراي <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> ​



حاضر :66:



> أهلا بك أخينا الحبيب
> لقد تعرفت عليك من قبل فى ملتقي مسيحي الخليج واسعدنى وجودك هنا
> كما أسعدتنى جدا تساؤلاتك عن المسيحية
> لى كلمة صغيرة أرجو أن تتأمل فيها
> ...



و اهلا بيك عزيزي

المعذرة و لكني لم اشارك بمنتدى مسيحيي الخليج .. ربما شبه عليك الامر ..

لقد مررت من هناك و هو منتدى راقي بمعنى الكلمة ..

عموما اسعدني ردك و اهتمامك بي ..

و صدقت في وصفك للاسلام .. حاجة تضيق الخلق و تمنعك من التفكير ..

لهذا نرى اغلب المبدعين من خارج الديانة الاسلامية عموما ..

ستجد الآن من يصرخ : و ماذا عن السابقين ؟ الم يكونو مبدعين ؟

اجيبهم : السابقون زمنهم ولى و اندثر بعد ان تركو بصمة لا تمحى من تاريخ البشرية .. ماذا فعلتم انتم في هذا الزمن ؟

لا شئ !

لم نركم الا ترديد الآيات القرآنية كالببغاوات معتقدين انها ستتحول الى حسنات في الدار الآخرة .. و الحسنة بعشرة من أمثالها ..

لا تنسى التناحر و التقاتل بين السنة و الشيعة .. كأن الحق نزل على كل عالم دين منهم شخصيا !

دعنا من ذلك .. سؤالي الجديد هو :

ما الفرق بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت و شهود يهوه ؟


----------



## Twin (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي Solid* 



Solid Light قال:


> ما الفرق بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت



*لا فرق جوهري بينهم*
*فالكاثوليك والبروتستانت كنيسة واحدة وإن أختلفت الأسماء*
*فالكاثوليك والبروتستانت وطبعاً الارثوذكس*
*يؤمنون بإله واحد*
*الله الذي ظهر في الجسد*
*يسوع المسيح إله الكل ورب الكل الي به وله نحن*
*ويؤمنون بالتجسد والفداء والنصرة *
*ويؤمنون بكتاب مقدس واحد بعهديه*
*ويؤمنون بالحياة بعد الموت*
*فهم واحد في جوهر المسيحية وإن أختلفت الأسماء كما قلت والطقوس المستخدمة في الصلاة وهذا بسبب تنوع البيئات والعادات والتقاليد*​


Solid Light قال:


> و شهود يهوه ؟


*شهود يهوة طائفة منشقة وتعتبر غير مسيحية *
*لنهم يؤمنون بفكر شعب الله المختار -إسرائيل- وله بعض الطقوس الرمزية القديمة *
*فهم يهود متمسحين أو مسيحين متهودين وعندهم كثير من الخلط وتعتبرهم الكنائس الثلاثة الأم غير مسيحين*

*وأخيراً أتمني عدم تطرق الموضوع للطوائف*
*لأن هذا لن يفيدك لخلاصك أنت*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Solid Light (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

شكرا لك عزيزي Twin


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> شكرا لك عزيزي Twin



ممكن سؤال هل انت قبلت المسيح في حياتك؟

صدقني مفيش اجمل من الحياة مع المسيح انا نفسي تتعرف علية من قرات العهد الجديد

ونفسي تصلي وتقول لربنا عرفني يا رب طريقك وصدقني  ربنا مش هيسيبك حبيبي


اخوك مارون​


----------



## Solid Light (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



marounandrew قال:


> ممكن سؤال هل انت قبلت المسيح في حياتك؟
> 
> صدقني مفيش اجمل من الحياة مع المسيح انا نفسي تتعرف علية من قرات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>
> 
> ...


*
بصراحة بعد جهودكم الممتازة معي .. تمنيت ان المسيح يقبلني .. مش انا اللي اقبله .. 

حسيت براحة بعد قراءة العهد الجديد .. ربما تكون هذه بداية جيدة .. 

اشعر بالمحبة تغمر قلبي ..

وجب علي الاعتذار ان رأيتم اسئلتي عن الكاثوليك و البروتستانت و الارثوذوكس و شهود يهوة طائفية !

أنا آسف ان كنت قد ضايقت احدا ..

طيب .. ممكن رابط يشرح لي طبيعة الصوم ؟ 

و شكرا 

محبتي ..*


----------



## Twin (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي Solid* 


Solid Light قال:


> *بصراحة بعد جهودكم الممتازة معي .. تمنيت ان المسيح يقبلني .. مش انا اللي اقبله .. *


*صدقني هو يقبلك كما أنت وينتظر أن تقبله أنت !!!*
*لا تتعجب فإلهنا واقف علي باب القلب يقرع وينتظر أن تفتح له*
*ينتظرك كي تعطيه الفرصة كي يقبلك ويطهرك ويجعلك ابن*
*فإلهنا إله محبة أحبنا اولاً أحبنا حتي الموت وهو ينتظرك*​ 
*فأدنوا منه لا هنا ولا هناك بل بداخلك *
*قل له يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل*
*إن كنت تري أنني أستحق محبتك لي فأدعوني لك بك*
*وصدقني ستسمع صوته يقول لك*
*انا أتيت لك أنت وحدك أتيت لأنقذك وأخلصك من الهلاك*
*أنا أحبك صدقني ولي سنين أنتظرك فهل ستأتيني لأجعل منك إنسان جديد ............ ولك الأختيار*​


Solid Light قال:


> *حسيت براحة بعد قراءة **العهد الجديد **.. ربما تكون هذه بداية جيدة .. *


*البداية في القلب أولاً *
*لو كنت صادقاً وتبتغي الخلاص والحياة فثق أنها لك بالمسيح فقط له كل المجد*​


Solid Light قال:


> *اشعر بالمحبة تغمر قلبي ..*


*أمين*​


Solid Light قال:


> *طيب .. ممكن رابط يشرح لي طبيعة الصوم ؟ *
> 
> *و شكرا *
> 
> *محبتي ..*


*قول البابا شنوده فى الصوم*
*الصيام الأرثوذكسي*
*معنى الصوم ومفهومة*
*الصوم* 
*كفاية كدة *
*هههههههه*
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Solid Light (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

شكرا اخي \ Twin

بوركت


----------



## فونتالولو (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

سلام الرب يسوع 
بص خير الكلام ما قل ودل  يعني بجد اطلب من ربنا بقلبك بجد وصلي بكل ايمان  هتلقي هو ينور بصرتك بس صدقني لازم تطلبه بقلبك وهو هيرد عليك ولو بكلامه من حد انت مش مهتم بيه صلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Solid Light (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> بص خير الكلام ما قل ودل  يعني بجد اطلب من ربنا بقلبك بجد وصلي بكل ايمان  هتلقي هو ينور بصرتك بس صدقني لازم تطلبه بقلبك وهو هيرد عليك ولو بكلامه من حد انت مش مهتم بيه صلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



انا الآن في مرحلة مصيرية ..

الحمد لله وجدت قناة الحياة التلفزيونية .. انا الآن من متابعيها .. لأني فعلا اود ان اعرف كل شئ عن الديانة المسيحية ..

عندي سؤال : ما هي عقوبة عدم الايمان بالمسيح ؟ سمعت انها بالالقاء في بحيرة الكبريت .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟ و كيف تحسب الخطايا ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

الأخ الفاضل / سوليد لايت

+++ المصير العادى لكل الخطاة  ، هو جهنم ، أى بحيرة النار والكبريت . هذا هو المصير العادى  ، العادل ، للخطاة . 

+++ ولكن الله ليس عدلاً مطلقاً فقط ، بل أيضاً رحمة مطلقة .

+++ ولذلك ، فإنه حقق كمال الرحمة وكمال العدل ، فى فدائه لكل البشرية ، بشرط عدم رفض الإنسان ، لأن الله لا يجبر الإنسان على الخير ولا على الشر ، بل يعطيه حرية الإختيار فيما يريده لنفسه ، لأن ذلك من أساسيات العدالة فى المحاكمة يوم الدينونة أو الحساب .

+++ إذن فالإيمان ليس ثمناً تدفعه ، بل هو مجرد قبول للخير الذى يقدمه الله لك مجانياً .
+++ وهذا القبول ، يشمل كل خطة الله للخلاص ، فقد أوضح أنه بدون المعمودية لا يمكن دخول ملكوت السموات :- [ إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح ، لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت السموات ] يو3: 5 ، كما أوضح أنه ليس خادماً للخطية ، بل ديـَّـاناً لها ، فيجب أن يسلك المؤمن فى طهارة وجهاد ضد الخطية وتوبة كاملة عن كل ما يسقط فيه بسبب ضعفه ، فإن إعترفنا بخطايانا ، فهو أمين وعادل أن يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم ، كما يجب علينا الثبات فى المسيح دائماً .

+++ طريق الخلاص ، يصفه الأنجيل بالسعى ، أى ما يشبه الماراثون ، الذى يجب أن نصبر فيه إلى المنتهى .

*+++ الطريق واضح ، والنتيجة أكيالنهاية السعيدة ، المملوءة فرحاً لا ينطق به ومجيد دة ، والفرح الأبدى قائم أمام عيوننا ، لذلك نصبر ونسر فى الضيقات ، لأننا واثقون من* .


----------



## Twin (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي Solid* 


Solid Light قال:


> انا الآن في مرحلة مصيرية ..



*ربنا يرشدك بمحبته لما هو فيه خلاص نفسك*​


Solid Light قال:


> عندي سؤال : ما هي عقوبة عدم الايمان بالمسيح ؟



*كي لا تشعر أننا نثقل علي أحد كما قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد موبخاً رؤساء الكهنة*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُغْلِقُونَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَدَعُونَ الدَّاخِلِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ!
[/Q-BIBLE]
**فالله يحبك صدقني وهو سيعمل بك ولك*
*وأنا سأترك لك أجابة هذا السؤال *
*فلتجيبه انت !!!*
*ولكن لتضع امامك هذه الأية*
*[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]*​


Solid Light قال:


> سمعت انها بالالقاء في بحيرة الكبريت .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟


*صحيح*
*فهذا العقاب سيكون بعد القيامة والدينونة العامة*​


Solid Light قال:


> و كيف تحسب الخطايا ؟


*نحن نختلف عن كثيرين في هذا الفكر*
*فالله لا يقف أمامنا ويمسك مدونة وقلم ليكتب كم فعلت من الحسنات اليوم وكم من السيئات ويأخذ المتوسط لالالالا*
*فالله غير ذلك *
*فالله رحيم جداً بل هو أصل الرحمة *
*وهو ينظر للإنسان وقلبه فعندما يفعل الشر يعطيه القدرة والقوة علي القيام من هذا الشر لأنه يحبه*
*وعندما يفعل الإنسان الخير يعطيه السلام الداخلي ليذيده*
*فالله يبحث في القلب عن كل شئ خير ليذيده وينقيه مع علمه بضعف الإنسان وقوات الشر التي ضده*
*فسياسة العقاب والثواب هذه ليست بالمسيحية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Solid Light (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*الف شكر اخي مكرم .. و ايضا Twin

حلمت بصليب اسود وسط دائرة من الغيوم .. لست اختلق هذا .. لكن هذا ما جعلني في حالة من انعدام الوزن طيلة الفترة التي لم ادخل بها المنتدى ( 3 أيام )

لا اعلم تفسير هذا الحلم الذي كان شديد الوضوح ..

لذا اعذروني ان لم يكن هناك سؤال جديد *


----------



## fredyyy (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*حلمت بصليب اسود وسط دائرة من الغيوم .. لست اختلق هذا .. لكن هذا ما جعلني في حالة من انعدام الوزن طيلة الفترة التي لم ادخل بها المنتدى ( 3 أيام )*

*إن كنت تريد الحق ... فإن إله الحق يُريد أن يُريك ... طريق الحق*

*فلا  تزعججك الأحلام ... بل ُقل مثل صموئيل ... تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع *

*إفتح أذنيك بصدق فالله سُيسمعك صوته ... فكلام الله لا يُعطى إلا للمخلصين في طلبه*

*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 21 *

*اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا *
*فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُـحِبُّنِي وَالَّـذِي يُـحِبُّنِي *
*يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

الأخ الفاضل / سوليد لايت 
+++ فى موضوع الأحلام ، ينبغى الحذر التام ، لأن مصادرها كثيرة ، ما بين العقل الباطن ، أو رسالة من الله ، أو مضايقات وحروب من الشيطان .
++++ والصليب لا يظهر إلاَّ منيراً ، فى الأحلام التى من الله ، كما أنه يملأ النفس فرحاً وسلاماً .
++++ أما ظهور صليب أسود ، فذلك -- فى الغالب -- من حروب الشيطان ، لكى يسبب لك الإضطراب والإنزعاج ، لذلك ، فالأفضل ألاَّ تلتفت لهذا الحلم ، ولا تضطرب بسببه ، بل إطرده من عقلك ،  وثق بأن الذى من الله سيثبت ، مهما فعل العدو الشرير .
+++ ربنا يسوع المسيح هو القوة العظمى الحقيقية فى الوجود كله ، فكن مطمئناً ، وضع كل ثقتك فيه وحده .


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



Solid Light قال:


> *الف شكر اخي مكرم .. و ايضا Twin
> 
> حلمت بصليب اسود وسط دائرة من الغيوم .. *



ا*لأبن المبارك سوليد لايت
سلام المسيح يكون لك

نشكر الله لأنك على بداية الطريق الصحيح نحو معرفة الحق
قبل أن تنام قف مع الله فى صلاة تنهي بها يومك, واطلب منه الحماية ضد قوات الظلمة, وتأكد أنك ستنعم بسلام وهدوء واطمئنان
ربنا معاك ويسندك فى كل أمور حياتك *


----------



## Solid Light (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



fredyyy قال:


> *حلمت بصليب اسود وسط دائرة من الغيوم .. لست اختلق هذا .. لكن هذا ما جعلني في حالة من انعدام الوزن طيلة الفترة التي لم ادخل بها المنتدى ( 3 أيام )*
> 
> *إن كنت تريد الحق ... فإن إله الحق يُريد أن يُريك ... طريق الحق*
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي الفاضل*




> الأخ الفاضل / سوليد لايت
> +++ فى موضوع الأحلام ، ينبغى الحذر التام ، لأن مصادرها كثيرة ، ما بين العقل الباطن ، أو رسالة من الله ، أو مضايقات وحروب من الشيطان .
> ++++ والصليب لا يظهر إلاَّ منيراً ، فى الأحلام التى من الله ، كما أنه يملأ النفس فرحاً وسلاماً .
> ++++ أما ظهور صليب أسود ، فذلك -- فى الغالب -- من حروب الشيطان ، لكى يسبب لك الإضطراب والإنزعاج ، لذلك ، فالأفضل ألاَّ تلتفت لهذا الحلم ، ولا تضطرب بسببه ، بل إطرده من عقلك ، وثق بأن الذى من الله سيثبت ، مهما فعل العدو الشرير .
> +++ ربنا يسوع المسيح هو القوة العظمى الحقيقية فى الوجود كله ، فكن مطمئناً ، وضع كل ثقتك فيه وحده .


*
ان شاء الله

شكرا اخي مكرم*



> الأبن المبارك سوليد لايت
> سلام المسيح يكون لك
> 
> نشكر الله لأنك على بداية الطريق الصحيح نحو معرفة الحق
> ...


*
الله يسمع منكم كلكم ..

شكرا ع التواصل الجميل*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> الله يسمع منكم كلكم ..
> 
> شكرا ع التواصل الجميل


حبيبي اية اخبارك 

واية اخبار المسيح معاك

انا بصليلك ويا ريت انت كمان تصليلي كتير ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك 


اخوك مارون​


----------



## jesus christ (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

اخونا solid light
وهل فى اله ولا لا اطلب من ربنا قله يارب عرفنى على ذاتك ان كنت موجود انقذنى من الهاوية امنحنى طمانينة وسلام لكى اتبعك طوال حياتى لا تتركنى يارب للالحاد المس قلبى واجعل روحك تحل عليا حتى اعيش تابعا لك طوال حياتى معتبرك كاب لى وليس سيد حتى ارث الحياة الابدية​


----------



## jesus christ (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*الله قريب لمن يدعوه
كل من يريد ان يعرف الاله الحقيقى الله يعرفه وحدث هذا لكثيرين اما قساة القلب من المسلمين فهم جامدين يعتبرونى كافر لانى اطلب اليهم فى مناقشاتى ان يطلبوا الله وان يسالوه عن ذاته اكيد ربنا ليه طرق كتير يعرف بيها الانسان من هو -ربنا مخلقش العالم ومشى(حاشا لله)الله موجود فى كل مكان اساله سيرد عليك
واتركهم للجحيم الابدى وحينها سيندمون ندما لا مثيل له*


----------



## Solid Light (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



marounandrew قال:


> حبيبي اية اخبارك
> 
> واية اخبار المسيح معاك
> 
> ...



*انا بخير و الحمد لله

بدأ قلبي ينفتح و يقبل المسيح .. شكرا لكم و لقناة الحياة التلفزيونية ..

باذن الله راح اصلي لك على حسب مفهومي للصلاة ..

اجمل التحايا ..*



> اخونا solid light
> وهل فى اله ولا لا اطلب من ربنا قله يارب عرفنى على ذاتك ان كنت موجود انقذنى من الهاوية امنحنى طمانينة وسلام لكى اتبعك طوال حياتى لا تتركنى يارب للالحاد المس قلبى واجعل روحك تحل عليا حتى اعيش تابعا لك طوال حياتى معتبرك كاب لى وليس سيد حتى ارث الحياة الابدي


*

الله عليك اخي 

اجمل دعاء قراته .. شكرا لك و ربنا يباركك *



> الله قريب لمن يدعوه
> كل من يريد ان يعرف الاله الحقيقى الله يعرفه وحدث هذا لكثيرين اما قساة القلب من المسلمين فهم جامدين يعتبرونى كافر لانى اطلب اليهم فى مناقشاتى ان يطلبوا الله وان يسالوه عن ذاته اكيد ربنا ليه طرق كتير يعرف بيها الانسان من هو -ربنا مخلقش العالم ومشى(حاشا لله)الله موجود فى كل مكان اساله سيرد عليك
> واتركهم للجحيم الابدى وحينها سيندمون ندما لا مثيل له



*لا تذكرني بالمسلمين ارجوك .. تصور ان يقتل اب ابنه بسبب تركه للدين !

تصور ان تتبرأ ام من ابنتها للسبب نفسه !

الاله واحد .. فقط علينا ايجاد طريقة للتواصل معه على نحو يرضي نفسية الشخص ..

ما فائدة ان اعيش برعب انتظر الهلاك فقط لاني لم اؤدي حركات الصلاة الأشبه برقصة عوراء ؟

ليتهم يفهمون 

و شكرا لك عزيزي على التواصل*


----------



## Solid Light (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*معذرة سؤال /

ماهو الناسوت ؟*


----------



## jesus christ (6 أبريل 2008)

الناسوت عزيزى هو الانسان بصفاته بجسمه المحدود وجوعه وعطشه والمه
هكذا ظهر الله فى صورة انسان_الله قادر_من اجل غرض الا وهو تخليص البشرية لان من يخلص انسان يجب ان يكون انسان مثله والذى يخلص يجب ان يكون بلا خطية والخلاص لعدد غير محدود من البشر _كناية عن كثرتهم_لذا يجب ان يكون الفادى غير محدود
فمن من الممكن ان تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات
الله يستطيع ان يظهر نفسه كانسان ومن غير الله غير محدود ومن غير الله بلا خطية
لهذا ظهر الله فى جسد انسان متمتعا بكامل سلطان لاهوته​ 
*يسوع كان يعطش ويشرب كان يجوع وياكل كان يتالم ويتعذب كان يصلى للاب(الناسوت)*
*يسوع كان يشفى المرضى كان يقيم الموتى كان له سلطان على الرياح وامواج البحر العاتية(اللاهوت)*
*ارايت ماذا صنع الله لانه يحبك *
*الله عادل لذا من يخطىء يعاقب "لان اجرة الخطية موت"*
*الله رحيم لذا تحمل بدلا منا هذا العقاب"هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية"*
*الله غير متكبر ولا مكار ذى ما اخواننا المسلمين بيقولوا*
*الله محب ووديع ومتواضع القلب*
*خلقنا لانه اراد الا يحرم كائنات من الوجود خلقنا كابناء له *
*نصلى له ليس بمجرد شوية حركات تودى راسك يمين ومرة شمال*
*الله عايز قلبك*
*هو انت هتفيد ربنا فى ايه لما تصلى بالعافية وتكون عليك فروض*
*القلب وحده هو ما يريده الله*
*المسيح قال ان فى ناس بتظن ان بكثرة الكلام يستجاب لهم*
*المسيح هو الله المحب وليس المتكبر الضار المذل المكار*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

Solid Light

*معذرة سؤال / ماهو الناسوت ؟*

*الناسوت : هو الجسد الإنساني للمسيح ... والذي أتى بقوة الروح القدس *

*وليس من مشيئة إنسان .... بلا خطية ... وكان يحل فيه كل ملئ اللاهوت جسدياً*

*وأظهر كل صفات الله ......... وأظهر كل صفاته الانسانية بدون خطية ليكون حَمَلَ الله*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

الأخ الفاضل / سوليد لايت
+++ كلمة الناسوت تعنى الإنسان بكل ما فيه ، جسمه وروحه ونفسه ، فإنها تشمل كل الكيان الإنسانى ، بما يشتمل على عقله وفكره وإرادته ووجدانه ، وروحه ، بالإضافة للجسد المادى المنظور  .
+++ و كلمة : " ناسوت " ، مشتقة من كلمة :" ناس " ، أى : " بشر " ، لذلك فإن مرادفتها هى : " بشرية " .


----------



## Solid Light (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*jesus christ

 fredyyy

مكرم زكى شنوده

الف شكر و تقدير

طيب .. ما هي درجات الكهنة في الكنيسة ؟ *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> fredyyy
> 
> مكرم زكى شنوده
> 
> ...


من الاكبر للاصغر


اولا البابا

ثانيا البطريرك

ثالثا المطران

رابعا الاسقف

خامسا الكاهن 

سادسا الشماس


----------



## Solid Light (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*و ما وظيفة كل منهم اخ مارون ؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



> اولا البابا


هو رئيس الكنيسة كلها وهو الذي ربنا اختارة علي الكرسي وهو الذي يهتم بالرعية بابوة خالصة ومحبة لكل نفس 



> ثانيا البطريرك


نفس مهام البابا 



> ثالثا المطران



نظرا لكبر المدن فبالتالي يحتاج كل محافظة او قرية لبابا صغير يدرها ويهتم بالرعية ويرعاهم فدة بيبقي اقل من البابا ومسؤول عن جزء من الدولة يعني مثلا البابا مخلي مطران علي الجيزة ومطران علي البحيرة يعني علي المدن 


> رابعا الاسقف




نفس مهام المطران


> خامسا الكاهن


يصلي ومسؤول عن المذبح وعمل القدسات وادارة الكنيسة 



> سادسا الشماس


مساعد للاب الكاهن في الكنيسة وفي القداس ويقول المردات​


----------



## Solid Light (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*شكرا للتوضيح اخ مارون

ما معنى الرداء الابيض اللضي وضعته في توقيعك ؟

صراحة لم افهم هذه الصورة 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Solid Light (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*و على فكرة : هل تعرض قناة الحياة برامج جديدة ام انها معادة ؟

شكلها معادة*


----------



## apdo (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

السلام عليكم      يا اخي اني لك ناصح   تقول انك تاءة   وانت لست تاءه انت توهم نفسك اين عقلك من 20سنه فاتت اين عقلك ما درست شيا عن الاسلام انك كنت تصلي خوفا من اباك وليس  لمحبة الله  ةحبيبه المختار  سينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم الذي ياتي الينا يوم القيامة شفيعا لنا  ارجع الي السيرة النبويه واقراءها   ارجع الي كتاب تفسي اقرا قصص الانبيا تقول انك مسلم  اين  لا مسلم عاقل يقول هذا انت تحير نفسك اقبل علي الله بقلب خاشع   وتقرب منه  حتي يطمان قلبك    ولك جزير الشكر   مع احترامي لاهل المنتدي واشكركم


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

apdo

*كل ما قلته ليس فية قوة لغفران الخطايا وليس شفيع أمام الله إلا المسيح *

*وليس فيه ضمان للحياة الأبدية كما ضمنها لنا المسيح*

*فالإيمان بالمسيح يطهرنا يؤهلنا أن نكون أولاد لله*

*ولا يوقِعنا تحت فرائض دون خلاص حقيقي*


----------



## apdo (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



fredyyy قال:


> apdo
> 
> *كل ما قلته ليس فية قوة لغفران الخطايا وليس شفيع أمام الله إلا المسيح *
> 
> ...




ياست الكل انا اتكلمت علي كلامك   وانا قصدي ليكي خير والله فرصه سعيدة بمعرفتك


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

.... وانا قصدي ليكي خير والله فرصه سعيدة بمعرفتك 

*أين الخير في فرائض نهايتها وعود بالتمتع بما هو محرم على الأرض في حضرة الله*

*وإذا كانت فرصة سعيدة ... لماذا الحلفان بالله *

*يعقوب  5 : 12 *
*وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي لاَ تَحْلِفُوا لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ *
*وَلاَ بِقَسَمٍ آخَرَ. بَلْ لِتَكُنْ نَعَمْكُمْ نَعَمْ وَلاَكُمْ لاَ، *
*لِئَلاَّ تَقَعُوا تَحْتَ دَيْنُونَةٍ.*


*هذة هي تعاليم المسيح فما أعظمها وأسماها على كلمات الانسان*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ عبدو*


apdo قال:


> ياست الكل انا اتكلمت علي كلامك وانا قصدي ليكي خير والله فرصه سعيدة بمعرفتك


*يا أخ عبدو*
*الأخ فريدي رجل محترم وليس بفتاه*
*وياليتك تستمر في صلب الموضوع موجهاً كلامك للأخ السائل *
*وأنتظر رده*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



apdo قال:


> ارجع الي السيرة النبويه واقراءها



*صدقنى لو قرأت أنت السيرة النبوية بعقلانية ودون عبادة الموروثات لكنت ممن تركوا الإسلام!!!*


----------



## Solid Light (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*

*اخت المتمردة : هل هذا فعلا ما قرأتيه في الموضوع كله ؟ 

لم يسئ الي مسلما واحدا فقط .. بل مجتمع كامل ! ظلمني و قمع فكري .. 

ستقولين هذا ليس من أخلاق الاسلام ! أقول : تحاولين اقناعي ان أمة كاملة تربو على مليار مسلم كما تدعون لا تتبع أوامر رسولها !

ثم .. هل تظنيني جاهلا تافها أحاول ترك الاسلام لأن مزاجي لا يسمح باتباع تعاليمه ؟!

أحاول هنا أن أتعرف على مختلف الأديان و المذاهب الفكرية و حتى الالحادية و أدرسها لاختار ما يقنع عقلي منها .. حتى الآن تفوقت المسيحية في روحانيتها و شفافية معتقدها أمام الاسلام !

أرجو أن تكوني مؤمنة بالديموقراطية و حق الانسان في اتباع ما يريد .. 

تحياتي*


----------



## Solid Light (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انا تائه !*



apdo قال:


> السلام عليكم      يا اخي اني لك ناصح   تقول انك تاءة   وانت لست تاءه انت توهم نفسك اين عقلك من 20سنه فاتت اين عقلك ما درست شيا عن الاسلام انك كنت تصلي خوفا من اباك وليس  لمحبة الله  ةحبيبه المختار  سينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم الذي ياتي الينا يوم القيامة شفيعا لنا  ارجع الي السيرة النبويه واقراءها   ارجع الي كتاب تفسي اقرا قصص الانبيا تقول انك مسلم  اين  لا مسلم عاقل يقول هذا انت تحير نفسك اقبل علي الله بقلب خاشع   وتقرب منه  حتي يطمان قلبك    ولك جزير الشكر   مع احترامي لاهل المنتدي واشكركم



*كتاب نفسي لأني تركت الاسلام ..

:smile02

تقول اين عقلك ؟ أقول : احاول استخدامه !  

حتى الآن لم يقصر الاخوة المسيحيون في انتقاد الاسلام نقدا بناءَ و ليس عن جهالة !

راجعنا السيرة النبوية و لم اجد فيها الا خرافات ..

و منها : انشقاق القمر !  حتى الآن لم أجد أي نصوص لأي أمة عاشت في نفس فترة ظهور الاسلام و تحدثت عن انشقاق القمر !

هل الحدث لا يهم ؟

اما الشق الموجود في موقع ناسا .. هو لشق على سطح القمر طوله 8 كيلومترات و لا يقسم القمر الى شطرين !

خلي بهلول .. عفوا .. زغلول النجار يفيدك !*


----------

